# Gracie Academy Virtual Tour!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 10, 2007)

http://www.gracieacademy.com/gracie-academy-virtual-tour.htm


----------



## PictonMA (May 12, 2007)

That's the old academy, here's the link for a tour of the new location:

http://www.gracieacademy.com/gracieinsidertour.htm


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 14, 2007)

I couldn't watch anymore. I remember these boys when they were just boys.

Time sucks.

Dave


----------



## shinbushi (May 14, 2007)

PictonMA said:


> That's the old academy, here's the link for a tour of the new location:
> 
> http://www.gracieacademy.com/gracieinsidertour.htm


Thanks for that.

Myy old school was in about 1/3 of the building and I have been wondering what they were doing with it.


----------

